# Happy Cockapoo Day



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Apparently today is Cockapoo Day so I just thought I'd wish you all a good one :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Happy Cockapoo Day to everyone  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy Cockapoo Day to you too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

_Happy Cockapoo Day _

:ilmc::ilmc::ilmc::ilmc::ilmc::ilmc::ilmc:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Clare I was considering doing that but I'm too idle :behindsofa: ( that's me trying to muster the energy to get on the couch and be a potato )


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

How lovely! Happy Cockapoo day to everyone!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Happy Cockapoo Day to everyone!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh if I'd known I'd have thrown a party!!! 

arty:arty:arty:arty: arty2: arty2: arty2: arty2:

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh could have brought cake


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Today is my birthday so I think it is the perfect day for cockapoo day!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Happy birthday Donna and hope you all have a great Cockapoo day


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:bday::bday::bday::bday::bday:

_Happy Birthday to one of our Lovliest members ... DONNA !!!_

:bday::bday::bday::bday::bday:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Donna!!

And...

Happy Cockapoo Day! To all our BEAUTIFUL Cockapoos!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Some folk are sooo brash :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

OK--OK--OK-- happy cockapoo day..Now what the heck is a cockapoo day ,,where did it start..and who started it..and why.. ..I know i'm all filled with questions ..please some answers please


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Today is my birthday so I think it is the perfect day for cockapoo day!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!arty2:arty2:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think a Cockapoo owners day is on the cards! It should be called Slave to Cockapoo Day! Hehe! As I lie beside mine, stroking her belly and massaging her paw... And she's demanding more!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Today is my birthday so I think it is the perfect day for cockapoo day!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


So sorry I missed your birthday Donna - I hope that you had a lovely day. It was absolutely right that you shared your special day with every cockerpoo out there 

(Kiki and I were feeling a bit inferior and excluded - but now we can join the Donna Day party )


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I declare today THE WORLDWIDE 'POO DAY! Just for Kiki! Don't ever feel left out... Embrace your 'Poo side! Xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you, thank you, thank you - but really what should I expect if I hang out so much on a COCKapoo site 

Incidentally I'm happy to embrace any 'poo!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know why Lumpy, but I suppose why not , it was posted by Cockapoo Crazy I think it did say it was the first 'annual' Cockapoo day, so we'll all be ready next year x
Go for it Ruth, enjoy Kiki..... What about tomorrow then


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, I'm sorry I missed Cockapoo day and Donna's Birthday - Donna I hope you had a brilliant time, did your lovely dogs get you anything?!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Some folk are sooo brash :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Some folks are soooooooo jealous !!!!!!

roud:roud:roud:roud:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Typical me....always a day too late


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Shhhhhhhhhh no one tell Binky, I forgot to get her a card!

Happy Cockapoo day everyone!!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Yeah happy poo day Kiki and Marzi  
And a very happy birthday for Donna for yesterday  xxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I didn't know that there was a cockapoo day, but I think that it is fantastic! Thanks for sharing


----------

